# First Skeeter Pee turned out Great!



## BaccusIsWine (Apr 26, 2011)

So I bottled(wine bottles)my first SP on Saturday and I must say its a hit. I made a Key Lime SP and used an Ice wine kit Slurry(Premier Cuvee yeast) I added 2 lbs extra sugar to bump up the ABV a bit and backsweetened it to the level of a riesling. In fact it reminds me very much of a Riesling. Maybe that has something to do with the slurry? Brought some to Easter dinner and everyone wanted more more more lol. My family couldnt believe I made it and I had to show them the SP web site for them to believe me.

I degassed the hell outta it but it still maintained a very slight zip of carbonation. Not enought to blow bottles or anything. My only fear is that I do not have enough of it lol. 

Thanks Lon!


----------



## Mike93YJ (May 1, 2011)

We just bottled our first batch of Pee today also. We plan to take some to a Mother's Day / Graduation get together get-together thing next weeekend. I hope everyone likes at much as we do!! We put ours in Modeelo and Corona bottles, the testing to get the sugar right for bacfk sweetening really got o us!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 2, 2011)

I find that it almost always goes well with casual family/friend get-togethers. I'll have to experiment with the best options for bulk serving. Some sort of keg or jug with a spigot. I'd like to keep it in a clear vessel if possible and still keep it iced somehow.

If you do the facebook thing and haven't clicked the "like" button there, do so. You'll get updates through facebook of changes, recipe tips, suggestions, and ideas. facebook/drink.skeeter.pee


----------

